# honey extracctor not sure



## beemaster2015 (Aug 30, 2015)

I only have 2 hives so im not going to buy the extractor what can I use too get the honey off the plastic combs .what can I use that would work for me it seems Im asking stupid questions but im new to this and want start on the right foot . so any help would be great .!!!!!!!thanks beemaster2015


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

I use a spatula, a metal spatula. Stick it in one end, and just scrape the honey off the foundation into a bucket. The edge of the frame hooks really nicely onto the rim of the bucket. I've use'd a metal pie cutter too.


----------



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

Our club has one you rent. Maybe check into something like that. Or another beekeeper in your area.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Is the comb plastic or just the foundation?
Bill


----------



## beemaster2015 (Aug 30, 2015)

whiskers said:


> Is the comb plastic or just the foundation?
> Bill


 sorry the foundation is plastic not the comb


----------



## jvalentour (Sep 4, 2014)

Mann Lake has a cheap starter extractor.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Drawn comb is a much needed resource in beekeeping. Extracting gives you good drawn comb to reuse so that bees don't have to draw it all out again. A cheap extractor, two or three or four frame hand crank model would work, or a used unit of some kind. If not extracting, then scraping it off with spatula and straining it through a nylon screen or bag of some sort will give you the honey, and also beeswax which can be sold or made into candles or other things. When I first started out, I purchased a used four frame hand crank model to get me going, and i only had a couple hives, sometimes only extracted one or two boxes, but if I had it to do over again, I'd still do the same thing.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Yeah, drawn comb = beekeepers gold. Beekeeping is not cheap to get into, but once you have the right equipment it is sooooo much easier to get things done AND will last quite a while if taken care of.


----------



## Norcalkyle (Apr 23, 2015)

RayMarler said:


> Drawn comb is a much needed resource in beekeeping. Extracting gives you good drawn comb to reuse so that bees don't have to draw it all out again. A cheap extractor, two or three or four frame hand crank model would work, or a used unit of some kind. If not extracting, then scraping it off with spatula and straining it through a nylon screen or bag of some sort will give you the honey, and also beeswax which can be sold or made into candles or other things. When I first started out, I purchased a used four frame hand crank model to get me going, and i only had a couple hives, sometimes only extracted one or two boxes, but if I had it to do over again, I'd still do the same thing.



I am glad to read this post. I assumed my first year would produce no honey, so I didn't even consider buying any extracting equipment. When fall came I actually had 2 full mediums that I probably could have taken from the hives, but I didn't want to destroy all of that comb going in to my first winter by crushing and straining it. I am glad to hear that comb is as valuable as you say, and that I did not do a bonehead thing.


----------



## Sky (Jul 7, 2015)

Beemaster...... 

If you are really patient, and have a warm room, and only have a few combs, then you can get "most" of the honey out of your combs with our destroying them and without the extractor..... this is not a fast process..... 
un-cap them just like you were going to extract the frame (if you haven't done this before, just get a long thin bladed knife and slice the top layer of wax off using the frame ends as a guide.) then turn them upside down and stand them on a cookie rack in a tray on their top bar- lean them to one side a bit. cover everything with a piece of muslin/cloth/screen/cardboard box to keep random stuff (dog hair) from getting in your honey. Now, go away for a day or two...come back and tip the frames the other direction a bit and let the otherside drain- go away again....repeat process a few times
If you can keep this warm (warmer is better) for a few days, a good portion of the honey (75-80%) will drain out - you can strain this and have a few jars of honey, you'll have a bit (little bit) of wax to mess with, and you will still have your comb - If you have a break of decent weather and your bees are active, you can put the frames/combs outside and the bees will find them and clean them up .If the weather is crappy, put them in a super above an inner cover on the hive for a day or two - if it's freezing, just put them aside (in a garbage bag) and wait till the weather is reasonable and put them out. 

This is not a fast method, is not time efficient, does not provide the highest yield of extracted honey, is certainly not practical on any sort of scale, and is a PITA, but does allow you to harvest a few of your frames of honey for a taste this year, without any special equipment, and save the comb for reuse next year.

Sky


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Sky
Do you have to worry about the honey picking up moisture from the air when extracting the way you point out? Will honey collected this way store well? I am new also and probly have two years yet to learn about extracting anything.
Thanks
gww


----------



## kevindsingleton (Jun 6, 2014)

I made a two frame extractor from looking at a few Youtube videos. I used two discs of 3/4 inch ply and a couple feet of 1/2 inch threaded rod, with washers and nuts. An oak board in the bottom of a clean plastic garbage can accepts the sharpened end of the rod, and keeps it centered. I use a 1/2 inch drill to spin the contraption. I'll add a guide to keep the rod centered at the top, next season, so people with less upper body strength can get in on some of the fun. When the weather finally starts to get bad, I may improve the capacity to four frames, and flip them around so the top bars of the frames are facing out, which should give me better evacuation of the cells and require less comb damage to get good extraction.


----------



## beemaster2015 (Aug 30, 2015)

yes I looked at making a extractor seen it on you tube two I might give it a go once my hives are done !!!!!


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Had a neighbor years ago put his uncapped frames in a large plastic bag and swung it by hand over and over until lots of the honey came out. Not all but enough for him to keep some.
It was funny for sure and this was after i offered him my extractor. He did this a few seasons but then gave in and purchased an extractor.
If video cameras was more available back then it would have made millions for the show.
Try it in private. It works.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Scrape it off with a rubbermaid spatula. In the future buy some frames and do some comb honey as well...

http://www.bushfarms.com/beesharvest.htm


----------



## beemaster2015 (Aug 30, 2015)

Thanks for all the ideas


----------



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

A friend and I bought a "little tiger" from Pigeon Mountain for a little over $100. Make sure you have them add the honey-gate. It takes a couple of hours on a Saturday morning to extract the honey from about 30 frames. We could do more in the same time, because the majority of the time is in setting up and cleaning up.


----------

